# seas L18's in 2-way



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm just gonna give my first impressions and keep this short and sweet since most of y'all are familiar with them. my crossover points are 40, 50, 2000, and 2500 with 24db slopes all the way through. these seemed to be the easiest on the ears while still staying within the limitations of the tweeters. i'm not ready to blow them just yet even though they've obviously seen better days. they are ib in the stock door locations with about 40rms each at 8 ohms off my memphis mca3004.

upper subbass is good
kickbass is excellent and far exceeded my expectations
lower midrange-excellent and detailed
output is about equal to my mcsq mids with double the power at 4 ohms
upper midrange around crossover point is really ringy despite the huge cut at 2khz. good thing i have a pair of seas L11's that will be going in soon. just hooked up freeair the w11's have a MUCH smoother and more laid back midrange. my reference material was the second disc from the steely dan citizen collection. i'll throw some other stuff at them when it cools off a little and edit as i see fit. considering i bought these for midbass duties and have read that they're not really recomended for midrange, i'm quite surprized at how well they actually handle on up there. and this is the first time i've ever had to drop the crossover point on the bottom end to dirty up the sound a little. they're TOO clean. but i like overly clean midbass so it's all good


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Try lowering your LP on the mid to an even lower freq. Don't be afraid to underlap. Try anywhere from 1.2khz - 1.6khz and try a shallower slope with the very low LP crossover point too. And raise the the HP to ~60hz or even higher, no point in having such a low HP point on your midbass when you have a front mounted sub.

Leo


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

leo-the sub is downfired behind the passenger seat. i'll put in a little bit better reference disk and try again later. the l18's handle the 50hz crossover point just fine


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok after messing with the crossover on the headunit i managed to get the midrange to be airy and laid back. HUGE improvement over the forwardness they had with one of my standard crossover points. now it's at...
sub-40hz 24db
mid-50hz 24db-1200hz 6db
tweets-3200hz 24db
i know those points are completely unorthodox but they work. the shallow slope enables the mids to roll off and even out that aweful spike in the 1500-3khz range.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> ok after messing with the crossover on the headunit i managed to get the midrange to be airy and laid back. HUGE improvement over the forwardness they had with one of my standard crossover points. now it's at...
> sub-40hz 24db
> mid-50hz 24db-1200hz 6db
> tweets-3200hz 24db
> i know those points are completely unorthodox but they work. the shallow slope enables the mids to roll off and even out that aweful spike in the 1500-3khz range.


That's a huge gap in the response. If there was a spike in that area, I'd try overlapping the tweet and mid and eq'ing the spike out and THEN playing with the xover points.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> That's a huge gap in the response. If there was a spike in that area, I'd try overlapping the tweet and mid and eq'ing the spike out and THEN playing with the xover points.


there's not enough eq in the world to fix the spike i was dealing with and since these will be playing from 50-250ish once it's all said and done it's all good. they're sounding GREAT not considering and when i tested them freeair the w11's sounded like they'll be right up my alley. they even got approval from andy jones.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> there's not enough eq in the world to fix the spike i was dealing with and since these will be playing from 50-250ish once it's all said and done it's all good. they're sounding GREAT not considering and when i tested them freeair the w11's sounded like they'll be right up my alley. they even got approval from andy jones.


Cool frijoles.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

raised the crossover points to 2khz on the mids and kept the tweets at 3200 with 18db slopes between the 2. still have my sub at 40 and mids highpass at 50. i'm amazed at how low these things can go with authority while keeping composure.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

40 is unnecessarily low for a sub.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> 40 is unnecessarily low for a sub.


i'm down to 31.5 now mids at 40. the mids take it fine and still keep their composure when cranked. i have an acoustic guitar track that will blow your mind. it's track 8 on "the rippingtons-sahara."

oh, 40 being unnecessarily low is kinda subjective to the install if the mids can handle it and not break up or anything why not? it's not like i have something expensive like excels in my doors but that's probably what will go in if i blow the L18's. at 40rms i don't see that happening and they're well within xmax even at full tilt. i can always raise my crossover points when i put in some heavy metal.


----------



## MinTze (Sep 27, 2005)

i found the L18 can play low with authority but the mid frequencies(1.6k - 3k) is really hard to handle.when i cut my L18 at 2k 18db,and tweeter at 4k 18db,the vocal still quite overwhelming n not that smooth.the low frequency is definitely sweet n easy to deal with.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

MinTze said:


> i found the L18 can play low with authority but the mid frequencies(1.6k - 3k) is really hard to handle.when i cut my L18 at 2k 18db,and tweeter at 4k 18db,the vocal still quite overwhelming n not that smooth.the low frequency is definitely sweet n easy to deal with.


i have a pair of seas w11's laying right here waiting to go in the kickpanels. they'll be crossed at around 250ish to wherever they seem to blend best with the seas neo aluminums that are going in the sails.


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm liking the new set-up. I'm glad you decided to start getting on board with a good forum and drivers, don't know what took u so long . I'm using the L18's in my home set-up, Zaph's design and i think there at 2k w/ 12db slope and all is good. But if u like the 18's you will love the 22's, I sure do. I have them running 80 @ 18db to 500ish @12db in my doors. Keep me posted on how everything is coming and what events u plan to attend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wild Child said:


> I'm liking the new set-up. I'm glad you decided to start getting on board with a good forum and drivers, don't know what took u so long . I'm using the L18's in my home set-up, Zaph's design and i think there at 2k w/ 12db slope and all is good. But if u like the 18's you will love the 22's, I sure do. I have them running 80 @ 18db to 500ish @12db in my doors. Keep me posted on how everything is coming and what events u plan to attend.


LOL the L18's are shoehorned in my doors. with the shape of my panels a 7" is already pushing it on size. and those morel tweets you sold me a while back have been soldiers. i'm about to retire them while they're still alive. what i like most about the L18's is the midbass is snappy and clean. it fills the cab of my truck and vibrates a part of me that really feels good


----------

